# [OT] Erklärung der Suchfunktion im Forum?

## phixom

Hallo, 

manchmal verzweifle ich an der Suchfunktion im Forum. Eigentlich steht ja da wie es geht. Entweder bin ich zu blöd oder die Suchfunktion. 

Ein Beispiel:

Ich will nach "tcp-reset" suchen, will aber keine Beiträge haben, die iptables oder Firewall enthalten, also gebe ich ein

```
tcp-reset NOT iptables NOT firewall
```

 oder

```
tcp-reset AND NOT iptables AND NOT firewall
```

Was bekomme ich als Ergebnis? Beiträge auf denen es nur so von Firewall und Iptables Einträgen wimmelt.

ein anderes Beispiel:

Ich suche nach sources und 2.6.11, da ich alle beiträge die irgenwelche kernel source releases beinhalten finden will, also gebe ich ein:

```
*sources* AND *2.6.11*
```

es soll ja schliesslich alles gefunden werden was irgenwie mit Sources und 2.6.11 zu tun hat, z.B. blah-sources-2.6.11_rc5-test1, deswegen die Wildcards. Was findet nun die Suchfunktion? Beiträge die evtl. *sources* beinhalten, nicht aber irgendwas mit 2.6.11.

Kann mir mal jemand erklären was ich falsch mache, bzw. meine Beispiele korrigieren?

Gibt es außerdem die Möglichkeit nur Überschriften zu durchsuchen, bzw. Signaturen auszuschließen, da leider z.B. beim letzen Suchbeispiel auch die Beiträge mitgefunden werden soillten, wo der Poster stolz sein System in der Signatur präsentiert, z.B: " Gentoo 2005.1 superschnell-test-sources-2.6.11-r511, AMD64,......", der Beitrag an sich aber gar nix mit den Kernelsourcen zu tun hat?

phixom

----------

## Earthwings

Die booleschen Sachen sind deaktiviert, siehe https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2121801.html#2121801 (englisch)

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Die booleschen Sachen sind deaktiviert, siehe https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2121801.html#2121801 (englisch)

 

das erklärt schon einiges ...

----------

## phixom

Na dann braucht sich aber auch keiner zu wundern, wenn hier immer wieder die selben Fragen gestellt werden, weil man evtl. vorhandene Antworten nicht findet oder einfach keine Lust hat in den 1000 gelisteten Ergebnissen von einer Suche nach drei Wörtern den Beitrag in der drittletzten Seite zu finden.

Ich habe eigentlich nur eine Möglichkeit gesucht, bestimmte TCP-Verbindungen per Kommando zu reseten, ohne das ich eine Anwendung neustarten muss, aber ich glaube den Eintrag werde ich vor lauter Firewall- und Iptables-Beiträgen wohl nicht finden.

phixom

----------

## phixom

Nachtrag:

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass wenn ich nach 2.6.11 suche mir Seiten angzeigt werden, die 2, 6 oder 11 enthalten. Das ist doch nicht im Sinne des Erfinders oder? Auch ein "2.6.11" hilft nix, nur das es hier eine Art AND Verknüpfung zu erzeugen scheint. 

phixom

----------

## _hephaistos_

google: site:https://forums.gentoo.org 2.6.11

----------

## ian!

Die Probleme sind bekannt. Leider sind diese auch nicht so einfach zu lösen. Daher haben wir auch die URL's googlefreundlich gestaltet, damit man im Zweifel immernoch über Google suchen kann. Das ist zwar keine langfristige Lösung, hilft aber in jedem Fall schon einmal.

----------

## Inte

 *ian! wrote:*   

> ... haben wir auch die URL's googlefreundlich gestaltet ...

 

Das erklärt, warum die auf einmal so kaputt aussehen. Ich hab mich schon gewundert warum beim anklicken der Überschrift auf einer x-ten Seite nicht mehr die erste geöffnet wird  :Wink: 

... ach ja, und danke für den Jabber-Button  :Very Happy: 

----------

## c07

Das Hauptproblem ist, dass die möglichen Suchoptionen falsch beschrieben sind. Im Prinzip kannst du nur Wörter eingeben, die immer implizit mit AND verknüpft werden. "Search for any terms or use query as entered" wird ebenso wie "OR", "NOT" und "*" ignoriert (bezüglich der Wildcards war die Beschreibung mal kurz korrigiert, ist aber bald dem nächsten Update zum Opfer gefallen).

Außerdem werden noch ziemlich viele Wörter ignoriert (darunter nur einige wenige deutsche, aber etliche internationale wie "Bug"). Außerdem werden alte Threads oft nicht gefunden, weil die Ergebnisse beschränkt werden. Nachdem das auch Teilergebnisse betrifft, kann es bei der Suche nach mehreren Wörtern auch mal relativ junge Threads betreffen. Und die Art der Trennung von Wörtern in Suchbegriffe ist tatsächlich etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Normalerweise ist die Suche halbwegs brauchbar, aber die falsche Dokumentation ist anfangs wirklich frustrierend. Für spezielle Suchen (ganze Ausdrücke oder Ausschlusswörter) muss man halt Google nehmen. Außerdem sieht man dort schneller die Relevanz der Ergebnisse. Insbesondere sollte man Google nehmen, wenn man einen älteren Thread sucht, dessen Namen man ungefähr kennt.

----------

